# Cleaning with Ballistol'd rag.



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

I have Glocks and Sig Sauer pistols and have a question about cleaning the Sigs in a similar way I clean my Glocks. For the Glocks, I've been doing the baby wipe thing. Works great. Super easy and highly effective. And don't worry, I wipe off any residue down when I'm done, before adding the few drops of oil I need. I don't think any Aloe molecules are going to cause my gun to freak out. 

On the Sigs (I own a Mk.25 and a German P226), I realize I shouldn't do that since there's more tight tolerance metal on metal contact and the water content on the baby wipes doesn't play well with the oil or grease we should be lubricating our Sig pistols with. So, up to now, I've been doing what Sig says to do in those videos on their website. Mostly dry brushing and dry ragging when cleaning the rails and surfaces. 

But it always feels like I'm sweeping the floor instead of mopping it. I like the effectiveness of using a moistened cloth. So does it sound like a good idea to lightly wet down a cloth with Ballistol an use that? 

Much less water content and, after a wipe down, if I miss a few spots, it'll be more friendly with my Mobile 1 or TW25. I have already done it once and it's pretty effective, especially when you use a plastic dental tool and push the rag down in those rails and crevices. Also like that it's non-toxic. 

Gm


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

I use Ballistol on my pistols. Spray on everything, let soak for a couple of minutes, wipe of oil/grease/crud. Spray patches with Ballistol, and wipe down with more attention. Reassemble after film of grease on the rails, and a film of oil on the barrel and slide/frame shiny spots. Final micro cloth wipe down. Done.

So, have at it, your SIG loves a hose down with Ballistol.

Don't forget to lick the Ballistol off your fingers.


----------

